

 Can I get some early feedback on my Internet search mashup? - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/

======
jrussbowman
I've been working on this for a while now, and am just about ready to start
working on the second part of the product. That will be a hosted search
solution, using the same technology used for the internet search.

After working on it for so long on my own, I'm just looking to show it to
others and see if I can get more perspectives on what I'm doing. Thanks.

------
udfalkso
You might do well to have more diverse video results, not just Youtube.
VideoSurf has a great API for this:
<http://www.videosurf.com/api_info/overview>

~~~
jrussbowman
Thanks for the link, I'm going to put playing with that as priority #1. The
api looks like it supports everything I'm doing with Youtube right now and the
addition of more sources makes it really interesting. Thanks!

~~~
jrussbowman
Just to follow up, though I'm not sure if people keep up with threads this
old. I actually found that video surf didn't give me recent enough videos for
what I'm trying to accomplish with the internet search.

